# Iron Ore Ship Seized



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-27233824


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle,sm.yesterday.19:57.re:iron ore ship seized.it is amazing!the cartells dont do things by half.they put there drug money into what is called diversefy your assets.when the police cach one.there is soon one to take there place,its a rotten old world.regards ben27


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't know you could load iron ore in Mexico - is it a new source? 

Wouldn't recommend pellets for snorting, fines should be ok because it can have coke added. 

Police have been siezing illegal cargoes for some time .... that's the origin of 
the expression "Pig Iron" and the term "Iron 'ore" could refer to a member of the Raunchy Girls, a troup of go-go dancers which toured the Kimberley ports of northwest Australia in the '80s.

John T


----------



## TC2 (May 31, 2011)

Pig Iron is so called because when it comes from the furnace into the moulds, the pieces coming of the main channel look like piglets feeding from a sow


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Well that's Trotterdot for you!
He also thinks that a snotter was named after a quite crude wharfie!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Talking of pig iron, we loaded iron ingots into the Union Co's Kaitoa at Whyalla Australia . The bottom dumping rail skips were slung over each hold by wharf cranes and the loads dumped into the holds from a seemingly unnecessary height.
The crashing and banging broke the filaments in most of the ships light bulbs and in the end the ship's electrician had to go up town and buy out most of the retail stocks to see us home to Auckland.
Rough bunch these Aussies!

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Briggs said:


> Well that's Trotterdot for you!
> He also thinks that a snotter was named after a quite crude wharfie!


That's true, John, I only lurk around SN for its educational value.

John T

PS Spongebob, be careful, last time I mentioned "lightbulbs" I received a barrage of abuse from "Irate Electrician, Wolverhampton".


----------

